

Raphaël 2.0 is available - tilt
https://github.com/DmitryBaranovskiy/raphael

======
jacobolus
I think Raphaël is a nice idea: it’s great for people who want their stuff to
be compatible with old versions of internet explorer, and it makes it very
easy to build trivial things.

To be honest though, I found that in trying to build anything more complex or
with much user interaction, just working directly with SVG APIs and building
up my own abstractions as necessary was easier and much more flexible. People
shouldn’t be afraid to learn SVG: it’s pretty easy!

For anything driven by data, I recommend looking at D3, which is designed
around some very powerful ideas.

~~~
rudd
But SVG isn't supported in any version of IE... For me, that's the main reason
to use Raphaël.

~~~
jacobolus
It’s supported in IE9+, and for earlier versions (if necessary) there’s SVG
Web or Chrome Frame.

~~~
rorrr
So your project just fails on IE7 and IE8?

~~~
jacobolus
Different projects obviously have different needs. I’m just pointing out that
much of what I’ve heard people say about Raphaël is along the lines of “it’s
nicer to use than raw SVG”, and providing a contrary data point.

Often, when trying to figure out what technology stack to use, developers look
around at what seems to have chatter and hype. I think that in some cases
they’d be better served by just learning the lower-level API, which isn’t too
hard.

~~~
rorrr
You didn't answer the question.

~~~
mcav
If he uses plain SVG, and IE7/8 doesn't support SVG, ________________.

------
ropiku
Check out the presentation at JSConf EU about the new release:
<http://raphaeljs.com/jsconfeu/>

~~~
jacobolus
How does one get past slide 10?

The UI of this slide deck is highly frustrating.

~~~
halo
Shift-click (via
[http://twitter.com/#!/DmitryBaranovsk/status/120131811857797...](http://twitter.com/#!/DmitryBaranovsk/status/120131811857797121)).

~~~
sovok
Thanks, now I'm stuck at slide 16. A simple changelog would be better...

~~~
jvm
It's not a changelog but the documentation has been updated.

<http://raphaeljs.com/reference.html>

------
exit
what puts me off raphael 1.0 is the lack of grouped transformations. you can
collect elements into sets and perform operations on those, but that doesn't
not give you a hierarchical transformation space.

i could be wrong but from a cursory glance it seems this is still the case
with raphael 2.0.

